

Chrome 15 surpasses IE8 - ryandvm
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9222706/Chrome_15_puts_IE8_in_rear_view_mirror_takes_No._1_spot

======
justncase80
What about all the other versions of IE? Isn't everyone using IE9?

